# Stalling/hesitation issue in 2011 LT Turbo



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Check the spark plug gaps and gap them back up to 0.035". Drive around and see how you like it. 

If that doesn't work, run the tank down and re-fill with 93 octane. Report back and let us know what you were able to do. 

We have a how-to article on checking and adjusting your spark plug gaps in the how-to library section of the forum. Let me know if you need help finding it. 

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------

